# TiVo S4K - play delay, rapid catch up, and audio sync issues



## burntoc (Jul 23, 2013)

So let me start by saying that I believe ~3 weeks ago this was not an issue, and at first I thought it was specific to an app, but I noticed it has happened on Youtube and other apps as well now. In a nutshell, in many cases when I start video playing from an app the picture starts frozen for a few second, then it starts playing at like 5x speed for a couple of seconds, then it usually settles down mostly though there does continue to be some amount of stuttering. Audio is behind to the point it is distracting and irritating. 

I'm not sure this is a fix, but I wanted to report some results from initial troubleshooting. Changing the Surround Sound mode on the TiVo to Manual (I still enabled all modes listed), then going down to the Advanced Settings at the bottom and setting Dolby DRC mode to off (instead of Line, which mine was set on), seems to have made the issue much less impactful and possibly resolved it (too early to confirm for sure). 

Just FYI, and hope it helps someone.


----------



## burntoc (Jul 23, 2013)

Update - yeah, it worked only temporarily. Basically this otherwise good stick is a POS when it comes to surround sound due to its issues. If I disable it - everything is fine. If I don't - audio sync issues and stutters. It's probably in conjunction with my Samsung TV and my Vizio soundbar ARC connection, but this should absolutely not happen. Looks like I'm going to have to put my Fire TV 4Ks back in place, at least where I have soundbars and ARC in play. Really smells like a firmware issue since this problem has been reported by several folks here, but I guess TiVo is abandoning the Stream for their unified OS experience going forward.


----------

